# Carpet Plants and Common Pleco?



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

*cough*
Pearlweed
*cough*


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> *cough*
> 
> Pearlweed
> 
> *cough*




Really?? Going to research. Thank you so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

np.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> np.




Best I could do would be low/medium light. With co2 of course. Would this work? Looking at about 40 ish par at substrate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

yep


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> yep


One more question for you and thank you so much for helping me. Will it go in regular gravel? I have a bunch of root tabs of course. Really want a carpet plant but know I am limited with my Pleco and gravel. (1-2mm bb size)


----------



## NickAu (Feb 24, 2017)

Plecos will tear up carpet plant's looking for food.Maybe it could work if the carpet plants were well established before the Pleco went into the tank.

PS 
Carpet plants require a lot of light unless I am mistaken while Plecos prefer subdued light


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

NickAu said:


> Plecos will tear up carpet plant's looking for food.Maybe it could work if the carpet plants were well established before the Pleco went into the tank.
> 
> PS
> Carpet plants require a lot of light unless I am mistaken while Plecos prefer subdued light


 No, not all carpet plants require a high tech environment.
That's why I suggested for @clownplanted a low tech carpet plant. Not many people know about this. 
You can bury this plant completely under the substrate (but not to deep, enough that it still can breath) if you want (if the plecos tear it up at first) but it roots in about 1 to 2 days. I may be able to send you come if you want in about a week.



clownplanted said:


> One more question for you and thank you so much for helping me. Will it go in regular gravel? I have a bunch of root tabs of course. Really want a carpet plant but know I am limited with my Pleco and gravel. (1-2mm bb size)


 You may be able to SLIDE with regular gravel, I think it would be way better if you didn't have that but eh. Yea you can try


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> No, not all carpet plants require a high tech environment.
> That's why I suggested for @clownplanted a low tech carpet plant. Not many people know about this.
> You can bury this plant completely under the substrate (but not to deep, enough that it still can breath) if you want (if the plecos tear it up at first) but it roots in about 1 to 2 days. I may be able to send you come if you want in about a week.
> 
> ...




That would be so very nice. I would love some. I was actually just looking online for some. I am heavily debating changing my substrate to Flourite as I know it is just better overall for my plants. On a tight budget now though due to my heavy spending last paycheck on co2 and Seneye monitor lol. Would take me 8 bags of flourite. Ouch. Do you recommend Flourite or eco complete?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

clownplanted said:


> That would be so very nice. I would love some. I was actually just looking online for some. I am heavily debating changing my substrate to Flourite as I know it is just better overall for my plants. On a tight budget now though due to my heavy spending last paycheck on co2 and Seneye monitor lol. Would take me 8 bags of flourite. Ouch. Do you recommend Flourite or eco complete?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Flourite is ok, but I have personally had a bad experience with it over time. I would go eco complete but with eco there isn't any nutrients in the substrate I don't think. Also I will pm you regarding the pearlweed


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> Flourite is ok, but I have personally had a bad experience with it over time. I would go eco complete but with eco there isn't any nutrients in the substrate I don't think. Also I will pm you regarding the pearlweed


What bad experience over time have you had? It really is between flourite and eco complete. I thought eco complete did have nutrients but only lasts so long where as flourite never needs to be changed out?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

On a different note but it's my thread so hey I can lol. I am having a hard time telling if this is too light of green/yellow with my drop checker. Does it look too light? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua99 (Jan 6, 2017)

I don't have it in lower light, but my pearl weed loves growing in inert pool filter sand and my flourite. My bn pleco leaves it alone, along with my Monte Carlo. When I first got my PW (it was in horrible condition half-dead) I stuck each stem individually in the sand. I let it grow to a little over 2x the height I wanted and mowed it down planting the tops. One more trimming and most of it decided it would rather grow sideways and low... lol


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Aqua99 said:


> I don't have it in lower light, but my pearl weed loves growing in inert pool filter sand and my flourite. My bn pleco leaves it alone, along with my Monte Carlo. When I first got my PW (it was in horrible condition half-dead) I stuck each stem individually in the sand. I let it grow to a little over 2x the height I wanted and mowed it down planting the tops. One more trimming and most of it decided it would rather grow sideways and low... lol




Would 40'ish par be good for the pearlweed you think? May get eco or Flourite if it doesn't work out in gravel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

My beef with fluorite, is that in the "long run" for me, over one year I moved to AR and when I emptied the tank it looks like someone just had a wet shi* in my aquarium. 
Sorry for the gross desc. but that's what it seemed like.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> My beef with fluorite, is that in the "long run" for me, over one year I moved to AR and when I emptied the tank it looks like someone just had a wet shi* in my aquarium.
> 
> Sorry for the gross desc. but that's what it seemed like.




Lolololo im dying here. 

Any experience with carbsea floramax?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reeferjohn (Aug 14, 2010)

clownplanted said:


> Would 40'ish par be good for the pearlweed you think? May get eco or Flourite if it doesn't work out in gravel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have pearlweed in my low light trim tank under one CFL bulb and it grows, so you're probably fine


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

I do not have any experience with caribsea sorry


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Reeferjohn said:


> I have pearlweed in my low light trim tank under one CFL bulb and it grows, so you're probably fine




Excellent thank you very much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airoh (Jul 20, 2020)

I have Caribsea and it works great for my plants! Great info about the plecos and pearlweed!


----------

